# Amphibia Bezel Question



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I recently picked this up s/h










Everything seems ok apart from the bezel that is very loose. You can prise it off fairly easily and then click it back on. Is there supposed to be any kind of inner ring or seal as well that's gone AWOL or is the bezel normally loose? I know that Vostoks are a little "quirky" shall we say but not having owned one of the divers before I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Philjopa

i m proud to be the owner of the same diver's amphibia and the bezel on mine is quite loose too but mine never jumped out and it seems that depending on the conditions (wet dry after bath..) it turns more or less easily.

Has vostok ever mounted a "click" bezel on the former watches like good submariner type ?

there might be a inner ring under the bezel but i never tryied to take it off


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Shurik said:


> Hi Philjopa
> 
> i m proud to be the owner of the same diver's amphibia and the bezel on mine is quite loose too but mine never jumped out and it seems that depending on the conditions (wet dry after bath..) it turns more or less easily.
> 
> ...


The bezel doesn't actually jump out as such but it is fairly easy take off. Perhaps it's just as you say because there's no "click" on the bezel?


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess it will become harder to turn it with years

I got an old shturmanskie i bought 5 years ago wich is much harder


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I had a 'phib which I felt was quite loose. I prised the bezel off and found that there was a piece of wire, a couple of inces long, bent into a hexagonal shape which fitted in a groove between the 'wall' of the bezel and the case of the watch just below the crystal. I adjusted this, fitted it back and the friction fit was much tighter.

That might all sound a bit bonkers - but hope it helps!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> I had a 'phib which I felt was quite loose. I prised the bezel off and found that there was a piece of wire, a couple of inces long, bent into a hexagonal shape which fitted in a groove between the 'wall' of the bezel and the case of the watch just below the crystal. I adjusted this, fitted it back and the friction fit was much tighter.
> 
> That might all sound a bit bonkers - but hope it helps!


I'll check the wiring - maybe the wire's disappeared out of mine.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

philjopa said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 'phib which I felt was quite loose. I prised the bezel off and found that there was a piece of wire, a couple of inces long, bent into a hexagonal shape which fitted in a groove between the 'wall' of the bezel and the case of the watch just below the crystal. I adjusted this, fitted it back and the friction fit was much tighter.
> ...


Mm, hm. I have a silver KGB and while at work felt my hand hit an edge of something and the bezel went sailing past my head. Just as described it had a wire bent into a polygonal shape which rides in the groove of the watch and bezel. I was able to finesse it back into place and never wore it to work again. It didn't occur to me to try and adjust the wire. If it happens again I'll see what I can do.

If the wire weren't there the bezel would just fall off, but maybe your's is a bit sprung?

I have noticed a variety of case designs and bezel designs over the span of Vostok models.

--C.W.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Why we are talking about this one...

Its on the bay for $46.00 bucks plus 5 bucks shipping...Is that a good price?

Anyone have a pic of the movement in this one???

Thanks


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

poljotseikoalphafan said:


> Why we are talking about this one...
> 
> Its on the bay for $46.00 bucks plus 5 bucks shipping...Is that a good price?
> 
> ...


Good price. If you search on the bay there is one right now with interior pictures.

Good luck.

--C.W.

http://cwcale.blogspot.com/


----------

